

Show HN: Create a Page for your text - lumelet
http://winkdom.com

======
mohene1
Color choice is a great addition.

Actually you could make it to where people write and it looks like a letter. I
think it is a worth while venture. I would just make a page that simulated a
typewriter.

And give the option to delete a page you created. I know it will take MySQL
coding but I think it is also worth the effort.

Add the basic tweet, email, send, ...

